# A Tale of Two Tube Amps - The Woo Audio WA7 and ALO Audio PanAm



## Currawong

A Tale of Two Tube Amps​ Woo Audio WA7 and ALO Audio PanAm​  

  
  ​  
 My normal gear preference and choice for many years has been solid state. I have held a curiosity, however, in tube-based audio gear and the possibilities and presentation that comes from it. It might be considered ironic that considering how endlessly I have been fiddling with my main system for years now that I wouldn't consider an amp that would allow me to do this considerably more via tube rolling, but my indecisiveness has intervened more often than not, especially when presented with too many options. 
  
 Likewise, many people, when seeking suitable audio equipment to buy, simply want an answer to seeking good sound, without the complexity and fuss that that us enthusiasts tend to dabble in. So given my interest in exploring tube amps and the recent interest in both the PanAm and the WA7, I arranged to have both sent to me. As an exercise in something a little different to the norm, I'm going to review them together.
  
 I'd wager that if you asked the average Head-Fier whom they thought of when tube headphone amps are concerned, they'd say Woo Audio. Jack Woo and family's stable of amps, from the WA-2 through to WA-6 and variations have been the go-to for many seeking a well-built amp to fit their budget. The WA6 I'd say has pretty much become a standard for tube amps on Head-Fi. Lately, however, they have been expanding into new and interesting directions with a CD transport and DAC and the latest of their amps, the WA7 which, unusually, includes a USB input.
  
 The story behind the WA7 is, basically, that Jack wanted to design something for the ordinary person, with a good aesthetic, compared to his usual offerings which come across more for enthusiasts. Seeking an appealing design, he asked the best person in the world for advice about the shape it should be: His wife.  "A cube" she replied and thus that is what the WA7 became. However, as the WA7 has transformers for the headphone outputs inside, taking up quite a bit of space, something was going to have to give and thus the power supply is external, connected via an umbilical. To complete the picture, the box itself has no visible screws, those having been banished to underneath the amp. Likewise, connections and controls other than the headphone sockets and volume are at the back. The result, for $999 is a unit with the simplicity and neatness of something I would more imagine seeing on the shelves of an up-market home-wares store than in my local hi-fi store.
  


​ The PanAm stack next to a Leckerton UHA-6MKII.​  
 ALO Audio's PanAm too was the result of a particular idea -- customer requests for a desktop amp under $1k, though in this case, considerably below it with the basic configuration starting at $499. While in the past Ken has been associated mostly with cables, more recently he has entered very solidly into the portable amp market with the RX, National, Continental and now International amps. The PanAm resembles a larger version of the Continental with regular tubes as opposed to the small "hearing aid" tubes in the portable. Like the WA7, it has a separate power supply, but this is where things get interesting. The basic amp comes with a regular wall wart but can optionally be paired with two different power supplies, each in a box the same size as the amp itself. The first is The Gateway, a wall-powered unit containing a better power supply than the wall wart, improving the sound. The second is The Passport, which contains a battery. Three lengths of neat, right-angle-plug umbilical cords come with either so you can arrange them neatly beside or atop each other.
 ​ This gives the PanAm an unusual calling: As well as being able to act as a desktop amp, it is also a light-weight battery-powered transportable amp. It too contains a USB input and, thus, DAC, cased in well-made, somewhat industrial-looking brushed aluminium. It is attractive more so being small and neat, the amp itself sitting neatly atop the Passport and/or Gateway. The amp comes with stick-on feet but my feeling is to also add a couple of small pieces of velcro on top and under the various units as required to help them stay together, such is their lightness. Large rubber bands will do this too, though that doesn't look as neat. Bought together with either the Gateway or Passport the PanAm becomes $569 and $639 respectively or $749 for the full kit (before extra tubes).
  
 The WA7 in comparison is heavy, not only sporting two custom transformers between the tube output and the headphones but a block of glass -- yes, that really is glass around the tubes. Jack Woo took the aesthetic angle even further and went to a huge amount of trouble to get the blocks made. Opening the box, which was quite heavy with the power supply, one of the first items I spotted was a polishing cloth.  The manual cautions about placing the glass on carefully -- straight down around the tubes and not at any angles in any direction, and small silicon pads are provided to keep it from sliding around. With good rubber feet underneath, the amp doesn't move anywhere when headphones are inserted or removed.
  
 The PanAm is deceptively small. For some reason, whenever I saw the pictures, I imagined it to be larger than it really is. The 1/4" headphone socket on the front and RCA sockets give it away though. So too are the Gateway and Passport. While the weight adds up with all three units together, any two together aren't particularly heavy and I could very realistically consider taking them with me when travelling. In fact, the whole kit would fit nicely into my Reddox Gator, along with my 11" MacBook Air with room for a good-sized pair of headphones and other gear. For this purpose ALO Audio will include a special carrying case.
  
 ​​  
 Bringing our attention to the rear of both amps reveals a similar set of connections, with a couple of small, but significant differences. The PanAm has a mini-plug input, not a surprise considering it is intended to be (trans)portable and a mini-to-mini (or mini to dock connector) is the most convenient cable to use with an iDevice or DAP when out and about. However, while the PanAm's RCA connections are only for input, the WA7's can be used as either an input or a line output from the DAC.
  
 Indeed, that is one of the neat features of the WA7: The USB DAC works even when the amp is switched off. It powers, unlike the amp, from USB directly and the output does not go through the tube amp at all. The positive of this is that, say, one could use it with powered speakers during the day, then switch on the amp at night for use with headphones. I can readily do this with my ADAM ARTist 3 speakers, as they have a linked volume control feature this is perfect for.
  
 I could readily use the PanAm as a pre-amp, but that requires use of the front headphone sockets. Conveniently my ARTist 3s have a front input, so I tried it with a mini-to-mini cable with good results.  The WA7, likewise sounds good as a DAC.  Being USB-powered, the WA7's DAC can be improved upon to a degree with a better USB power supply system (such as an Aurorasound USB Bus Power Pro, Vaunix USB hub or the like). While I'm usually fairly picky about the quality of digital components, I feel satisfied enough with the quality of the DACs in both the WA7 and PanAm that I don't feel the need to dissect the sound of each nor felt a desire to use one of my high-end external DACs with either, though there is an obvious improvement using my Calyx + Audiophilleo rig* as the source. More notable for the PanAm considering its transportable pretensions, the DACs in both amps fare far better than I've experienced in portable amps with the exception of the most expensive ones, such as the Fostex HP-P1 and CLAS. 
  
 In practical terms, however, if you are like me and some of your music is higher-than-CD-quality from Linn Records, HDTracks and other places and you'll be using a computer as a digital source for either amp, some attention to the capabilities of the USB inputs will need to be paid. The PanAm's Tenor chip will accept 44.1 (CD quality), 48 and 96 kHz input, but not 88.2.  The WA7's CMedia USB higher and accepts 44.1, 48, 96 and 192 but not 176 kHz. _[Note: Jack informed me 176k was supposed to be available and is investigating why it isn't.]_ If you have high-res music with a variety of bit rates, you'd do well to have software that can match the output bit rate suitable as well as re-sample on the fly if required.
  
 Also worth noting is, while the PanAm shows up in my Mac's Sound preferences as "ALO Audio" the WA7 showed up as a bunch of inputs and outputs. The "Speaker" output is the correct one to select, the others having no function._ [Edit: This has been fixed in the current version and only one output shows up now.]_ However, I imagine many people choosing the PanAm will be using it like I did with the Passport and a portable source such as an iPhone where this isn't an issue.
  
The Amp Sections ​  ​ 
 I wanted to get into describing the sound of each amp but to do that requires some understanding of how each amp is set up to drive headphones.  
  
 The WA7's blurb states that no semiconductors are used in the signal path, though this refers to the amplification section, not the DAC. As the output of tubes alone isn't entirely suited to driving a wide variety of headphones, custom made transformers are used instead. A switch on the back is included allowing selection of "High-Z" or "Low-Z" headphones -- high for 70 Ohms and above and low for any headphones, but especially IEMs. The WA7 is the first desktop amp I've encountered with a socket specifically for IEMs and is designed electronically to match. Jack emphasised this point and that the amp is completely silent. Indeed, plugging in a pair of RE-ZEROs which are fairly sensitive and turning the volume all the way up (without music playing)  there was not the slightest noise to be heard.
  
 The PanAm on the other hand is a hybrid amp, the ultimate output via a solid state circuit. It too has two output sockets with a gain switch next to the volume control. Again, testing with the RE-ZEROs I was presented a dead silent background, even on high gain. The only sound I could hear was the result of noise passed through the tubes as a result of touching the amp.
  
 While Woo Audio's usual offerings facilitate using a selection of tubes, allowing the enthusiast considerable entertainment in attuning the amp to one's headphones and tastes (and the possibility of spending considerable money on new-old-stock tubes) the WA7 is unique in that the stock tube is pretty much the only one available in its type. On offer is a single, $100 upgrade by way of a pair of Electro Harmonix Gold Pin tubes in limited quantity.  The PanAm on the other hand uses tubes for which there are many and varied varieties available, very often for cheap, both from ALO and elsewhere. Thus while the WA7 is focussed on plug-it-in, listen and enjoy, the PanAm facilitates the enthusiast's enjoyment of tweaking.
  
 One might ask here: Why tubes at all? Especially so with the PanAm, which, with the tubes sticking out perpendicular to the lay of its container, ends up interfering with its own portable pretensions. The answer is: Why not? The reasons for using tubes in an amp range from the preferences of their harmonics to certain benefits they have over solid state components and, not to mention, the almost limitless tweaking. They also look cool and their aesthetic is only emphasised by the design of both amps.
  
 However, while the WA7's limitation is that it is not a tube-roller's amp, the less expensive PanAm, with its option of battery power has something of a limitation when it comes to power and headphone drive. While with my LCD-3s I can turn the WA7 up to ear-bleeding levels without them distorting, try such a thing on high gain with the PanAm and the amp distorts. That loud I didn't try with the headphones on my head, of course, and I doubt anyone could listen at that level without their hearing being rapidly destroy. Regardless, it emphasises the difference between both amps.
  
 In real listening terms, at the levels I listen at (70-90dB before peaks) it only becomes a potential issue with the PanAm if I break out big orchestral works listening with LCD-3s and turn the volume right up, at which point there is some audible compression (ie: the sounds start to blur altogether). For most listening I did the PanAm surprised me by capably delivering a lively and good rendition of all that I usually listen to, despite its physically insubstantial size and I very much enjoyed listening with it. Even with the PanAm on battery power, for most of the music I like, it still sounded great and didn't fail to deliver. The tubes only get moderately warm in the PanAm -- I could still touch them after it had been on an hour with the Gateway. Using the Passport as the power supply instead they were yet less warm, suggesting they are drawing less power.
  
 That being said, the PanAm's stock tubes, while they sound good out of the box, have some shortcomings. Especially with my 300 Ohm MB Quarts the bass was wooly and the treble a little harsh. Thankfully it is possible to upgrade to better tubes for as little as $9/pair for the Russian Voshkods.  Given how much tighter the bass was and how much better the soundstage, mids and treble are with some of the tubes I'm going to consider a tube upgrade as part of the kit in the same way the Gateway is if you want the best results from it.
  
 Of the upgrade tubes for the PanAm, my feeling was the Voshkod 6HZ1V-EPs are the most lively and spacious, the Siemens similar but with a bit flatter and less dynamic sound and the Mullards CV4010s the best balance between the sweetness of tubes and the detail and liveliness of the Voshkods. 
  
 ​ ​ The PanAm with Mullard tubes.​  
 The WA7 gave me an initial impression of being somewhat mellow, the stock tubes emphasising the bass and de-emphasising the treble while delivering enjoyably syrupy vocals and instruments through the mid-range. The analogy that came to mind was of listening to music while relaxing in front of the fireplace (or maybe it should be relaxing in front of the pretty glowing tubes). It gives vocals the kind of warmth that wants to seduce you with the music more than point out every little detail and makes listening very relaxing. For example, the saxophone, harmonica and piano on Jean-Pierre Mas' (H)ombre seemed to be brought forward, yet at the same time given some warmth.  It did this while keeping a believable soundstage to the music. The presentation was so enjoyable that I had to stop writing to listen to Solamente Dos Veces in its entirety. If there is a downside to this, it's that the focus on the vocals and main instruments sacrifices the micro-detail, more of which I wish was audible. For that upgrading to the Electro Harmonix Gold Pin tubes will be necessary.
  
 Though to some degree I adapted to the sound, I felt that the WA7 lost a little of its wooly-ness after having been run for a few days, the bass becoming less boomy than I felt it was at first. I left it on during the day to speed up any changes that might come about from use. Level matched with pink noise to the PanAm, the difference in drive felt like the difference from switching from a 2-litre hatchback to a big V8 sedan, the power being more effortless and my feeling moving more towards wanting to just listen to the music (and so it should, given that, depending on configuration it costs almost double the price). In fact, the degree to which both amps succeed in bringing enjoyment to the music was such that I didn't switch my main system on for some days but just used both amps to listen instead.
  
 Appreciable about the WA7 was that whatever headphones or IEMs I used with it, the performance was consistent. Even with the Sony XBA-3s which, due to their wacky impedance, which goes as high as 90 Ohms in the treble which can trip up many amps, there were no issues, the music delivered cleanly and clearly.
  
 Switching to the Electro Harmonix Gold Pin tubes and the WA7 becomes less "tube" like with the treble more open. This matched well for me with my LCD-3s but owners of brighter headphones might prefer the sound with the stock tubes. What wasn't lost was the lovely presentation through the mid-range and the sheer enjoyment of listening.
  
 Likewise the PanAm. What struck me about the Continental the first time I tried it was how pleasant it was to listen to music through it, even with my iPod or iPhone as a source. The PanAm expands on that while optionally being transportable when purchased with the Passport power supply. It's main benefit is more power than a portable amp for driving full-sized headphones. With my tricky Sony XBA-3s it wasn't so happy, resulting in a bright and thin sound. However, relatively inexpensive IEMs are not what the PanAm is for. As I was writing this review, Anakchan suggested to me that what I needed was a pair of Ultrasone Signature Pros, as they are closed-back but good-quality headphones that are easy to drive. These would likely be spot on with the PanAm for a "bag rig" to take to a cafe or library.
  
In the end...  
 Both amps take up little desk space and don't require much to get started beyond a USB cable, (or a cable to connect your existing iDevice, CD player or the like) and some good music. If you're after a simple buying decision for a desktop amp and it's within your budget, get the WA7 at $999 (or $1099 with the EH Gold Pin tubes) and consider yourself done. If you want to be able to take the amp to and from work (or the library!) with a pair of full-sized headphones then get a PanAm kit ($499-749 depending on options selected, plus extra tubes). Both will work well with all full-sized headphones (possibly excepting the HE-6) and for a few hundred dollars extra (or close to double the price depending on the configuration) the WA7 gives you plenty of power for almost all headphones, 192k USB input and is great with IEMs too, if not transportability. 
  
 Should I buy this amp? Here is a summary of the pros and cons of each:
  

 WA7​ $999-1099​  PanAm​ $499-749​  Yay​ 
Small, attractive form factor that doesn't take up much desk space.
All-in-one DAC and amp.
Dedicated IEM port.
Drives most all headphones, no worrying about matching your headphones or IEMs to the amp.
Good USB DAC that works with the amp switched off.
Dead silent background.
192k high-res USB input.
  Yay​ 
Small and attractive design.
Light and transportable.
Flexible with a choice of power supplies.
Good USB DAC.
Drives full-size headphones reasonably well, even orthos.
Tube rolling options are cheap.
Power usage is low.
96k USB input.
  Nay​ 
Not transportable. Firmly for your desktop.
No tube rolling unless you want to pay extortionate prices from eBay sellers.
Glass cover invites OCD-like polishing.
  
 Nay​ 
Not so great with IEMs.
Stock tubes are a bit lack-luster (though an upgrade is only $9).
Ultimate power is limited. 
 
 
  
   
 Thanks to Ken Ball and Jack Woo for lending me these amps for review.

 Headphones used:
 Audeze LCD-3
 Symphones Magnums
 MB Quart QP 400 (bright, high impedance headphones)
 Sony XBA-3
 JVC HA-FXZ200


  
*My Calyx + Audiophilleo rig was the Calyx DAC 24/192 with a Vaunix Lab Hub providing power and an Audiophilleo 1 with Pure Power upgrade connected to the S/PDIF input.


----------



## Sylafari

Do you think the Electro Harmonix tubes are a better match than stock for a LCD-2, since you said its a good match for the LCD-3?


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





sylafari said:


> Do you think the Electro Harmonix tubes are a better match than stock for a LCD-2, since you said its a good match for the LCD-3?


 
   
  Depends if you like the more mellow sound of the stock tubes. That may come down to the kind of music one likes. Usually older recordings (eg: jazz standards) tend to work well with brighter headphones and associated gear, so that'd be the EH Gold Pins. Modern recordings tend to be brighter and might mate better with the stock tubes, which are going to be a safer option.


----------



## mrbigsby

Great review as always Amos! 
   
  A couple of quick questions for you:
   
  Did you find the EH tubes had greater bass response?
   
  Isnt the wall wart only for charging? Other reviews here and on online magazines have suggested its not suitable for listening and the amp was designed for using one of or owning both the optional power supplies to sound as intended. If this is the case than the amp starts in price (If your in Australia) at $599+$149 for the gateway system, $599+$199 for passport, and $947 for the stack + tubes of choice.  Making the two amps very close in price.
   
  Did you find any issues with the DAC in the WA7 at first, and if so how did you iron them out?
   
  Do you really consider the Pan Am as portable in practice (would you carry it around), rather than just having the ability to be somewhat portable?
   
  Does the Pan Am now come with rubber feet?
   
  and finally, in reference to another post, do you consider either unit to run warmer than you expected for a small tune amp?
   
  Sorry for busting your chops mate, but i certainly value your opinion.
   
  Many thanks and with kindest regards,
  Adrian


----------



## max pl

the Pan Am does not come with rubber feet.  it slides around quite a bit actually if you move the headphone cord.


----------



## shigzeo

The mark of a true aficionado. Well done curra. I agree on most if not all points.


----------



## KB

Pan Am DOES come with rubber feet, if you bought one and did not receive the adhesive feet please PM me with your address and order number.
   
  Currawong,
   
  Thank you for taking the time to do the review, great work.
   
  Ken


----------



## TheWuss

Great review, sexy pics.
What more could we hobbyists ask for?
Thanks Currawong!!


----------



## longbowbbs

Excellent and thorough! Thanks Amos....How would you compare the PanAm and the HP-P1? Is the PanAm a significant enough upgrade when considered as a portable device?


----------



## mrbigsby

Quote: 





kb said:


> Pan Am DOES come with rubber feet, if you bought one and did not receive the adhesive feet please PM me with your address and order number.
> 
> Currawong,
> 
> ...


 
  GREAT news, thanks so much Ken.  I wonder if you can shed light on the included wall wart? Is it true its best to use it for charging and use either passport or gateway to power the amp for listening times? 
   
  Thanks again.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Excellent and thorough! Thanks Amos....How would you compare the PanAm and the HP-P1? Is the PanAm a significant enough upgrade when considered as a portable device?


 
  longbowbbs: I can say that its output is a category more powerful than the HP-P1 for high Ω headphones. It really depends on what you need. For anything like Senn's HD series, Beyer's DT (and higher Ω T) series, the Pan Am will blow your socks. When the headphone Ω is less than 80, it will run into certain current walls, but likely not before you have to take the headphones off because the volume is WAY too loud.


----------



## longbowbbs

Hey Shig! I have enjoyed your comments for a long time. Thanks for them!
   
  I travel a lot and with the recent addition of the HD800's to the home system it frees up my HD650's to take on the road. So they will be a primary. However, I do have ACS Custom T1's and JH Audio JH16's (FreqPhase) as well. So we have a couple of catagories of cans.
   
  Currently, I have been using either the HP-P1 or the Audioquest DF. I live the AKM DAC's so I use the HP-P1 more generally. Plane trips would for sure be the HP-P1 and the CIEM's...


----------



## HideousPride

A very enjoyable read, thanks for the comparison!


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





mrbigsby said:


> Great review as always Amos!
> 
> A couple of quick questions for you:
> 
> ...


 
   
  I agree that it'd definitely be better to consider the PanAm bundled with at least the Gateway if wall-power was the intended use. The prices I'm quoting are those on the ALO Audio and Woo Audio sites, in US$. Every country that ALO gear is resold in is going to have different prices locally.
   
  The PanAm is not suitable for playing music on the bus or train, it's for taking to work and using in your office or packing in your bag when travelling and using at the hotel.
   
  I haven't had any issues with the DACs in either unit.
   
  I haven't had any issues with heat. Some hi-fi gear runs very hot and tube amps usually run quite hot.
   
  I'll try and compare both sets of tubes a bit more in the future if I have time, but the differences I noticed were mostly in the treble.
   
  Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Hey Shig! I have enjoyed your comments for a long time. Thanks for them!
> 
> I travel a lot and with the recent addition of the HD800's to the home system it frees up my HD650's to take on the road. So they will be a primary. However, I do have ACS Custom T1's and JH Audio JH16's (FreqPhase) as well. So we have a couple of catagories of cans.
> 
> Currently, I have been using either the HP-P1 or the Audioquest DF. I live the AKM DAC's so I use the HP-P1 more generally. Plane trips would for sure be the HP-P1 and the CIEM's...


 
   
  I had a look inside my HP-P1 and noticed it uses a OPA2134 for output, so some of its "sound" is from that. The HP-P1 I felt was better for IEMs. I like the PanAm with full-sized headphones better, even my easy-to-drive Magnums.


----------



## Chudalicious

Great read indeed. Taking delivery of my WA7 tomorrow and looking forward to comparing among the HPs I have although it was mainly purchased for the HD800s.
   
  That said, wondering if the $100 tube upgrade would benefit the 800s? From initial impressions, seems like they might do better with the stock tubes?
   
  First foray into tubes here so really looking forward to hearing the Firefly sing - tomorrow is sure going to be ONE LONG DAY at work!


----------



## cooperpwc

Great review.
   
  (That WA7 sure is a beauty.)


----------



## Noobmachine

Currently using the ALO Pan Am and LCD.2.2s, and the punch is quite similar to the WA7 loaner I had for about 2 days, But personally I feel the rollability of the Pan Am kinda had me sold, though both amps sound amazing (WA7 definitely slightly better than the Pan Am with stock tubes).


----------



## Rayzilla

I had put the Firefly on my radar but the Pan Am has just landed in the circle too now. Subscribing and interested in seeing how these two would pair up with the Ed8 (and the TH900).


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Currawong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a look inside my HP-P1 and noticed it uses a OPA2134 for output, so some of its "sound" is from that. The HP-P1 I felt was better for IEMs. I like the PanAm with full-sized headphones better, even my easy-to-drive Magnums.


 
   
  Good observation....Makes sense that the PanAm would be a better full size kit.


----------



## seacard

Now I'm kicking myself for not jumping on that introductory price for the WA7. Oh well, maybe I'll give the PanAm a shot this time around -- want to try a tube DAC/amp to replace my Benchmark.


----------



## Foxjam

I have the Pan Am with the Gateway and the Russian tubes and love it.  My dad listened to it with my HE-400s and said it's the best he's ever heard music sound.  My mom almost started crying when listening to some Elvis songs. My only regret is getting it before the $100 price drop.  Otherwise, from someone coming from a meager headphone background I was really blown away by it and can't wait to hear it when I eventually upgrade to the LCD-2.


----------



## mrbigsby

I must admit these are my two favorite amp/dac combos on the market right now, and have been (in the case of the Pan Am) for a while! Now that i own the WA7 i must give it the nod out of the two for build, design, and audible honey. For me personally either way I could never see the Pan Am as portable, but thats not its best feature anyway, it was that sound! I dint even get to roll the tubes and i was impressed. Great units both of them... But the WA7 ended up on my Parker side table. Theres a WA7 review of mine here somewhere I wont link, but it's not a comparative nor as precise as this piece, just a bit of fun.  Well done again Currawong, loved it.


----------



## vertical

Excellent! An informative review, and a great / fun read as well! Thx...


----------



## bearjk1982

That first photo is just wow. Great shot man!!!

And a nice article. Thnx


----------



## Kevin Brown

.


----------



## NA Blur

Thank you for the comparison. I like the WA6 with the HD-650 and wonder how other amps in the price range compare. If you do some more writing on this issue would you be able to include some solid state listening comparisons?


----------



## n9eryeah

great review thanks


----------



## SuPrbly

You have me sold on the WA7..and I was really looking at the Pan Am!


----------



## kothganesh

On a different note, any thoughts about how the WA7 would compare to a Bifrost/Lyr stack ? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Chudalicious

Just got the WA7 two days ago... 
   
  Impressive? Yes and sexy as hell next to my MBPro setup.
   
  I do not claim to have blessed audiophile ears and I have not heard many of the competing DACs out there (have not heard the Pan Am) but I can say that I am throughly enjoying the WA7 paired with my HD800s. I have read and read countless postings about "tube sound" and considering all my previous listens were from SS kit, I can say now that others' impressions regarding tube vs. SS is definitely more on point than I had originally expected. The WA7 gave the 800s more meat - if that makes any sense. The sound was more round and easy to my ears and although still detailed, the WA7 made the new "Passione" album from Andrea Bocelli just seem luscious and liquid with vocals and instruments just fading in and out without the punch and analytic jolt of solid state-"ness" that I had become accustomed to. Put on some Chris Botti and could just sit there for hours listening and sipping some tequila
   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Oh, yeah... (where was I!?!? what happened??) Pairing the WA7 with my TH900s elicited a slightly different response, however, which I didn't seem to like as much as the HD800 pairing as it almost seemed like the 900s got a little dark when busy passages arose in some choice Michael Buble favorites. Not saying this is a bad pairing but of the two phones, I never heard the 800s sound better.
   
  My JH-13s were also tested via the dedicated IEM port for S&Gs and WOW... blackest noise floor I've experienced to date.
   
  At this point it is fair to mention that the unit only has 5-6 hours of burn in and the Audioquest Carbon USB cable and Pangea 14-SE power cable are in the same boat. I know it will just get better with time and look forward to seeing how it will change with all the HP currently in my arsenal.
   
  Also, out of curiosity, I have ordered the EH upgraded tubes... looking forward to burning those in as well as I understand they extend the highs and lows a tad more.
   
  My two cents...


----------



## kazsud

Nice to hear from a fellow hd800 owner w/ interest in the WA7.
   
  What other amps have you heard the hd800s w/?


----------



## Chudalicious

The Bryston bha and the Heed Canamp, which many say has similar SQ to the LBC. Both were quite punchy and precise, so the WA7 brought out a different side of the 800s that was new (and quite pleasing) to me.
   
  Because a few have asked for photos of the setup...


----------



## kazsud

Nice I have the cinema/thunderbolt display too
  Quote: 





chudalicious said:


> The Bryston bha and the Heed Canamp, which many say has similar SQ to the LBC. Both were quite punchy and precise, so the WA7 brought out a different side of the 800s that was new (and quite pleasing) to me.
> 
> Because a few have asked for photos of the setup...


----------



## Zuu111

mrbigsby said:


> I must admit these are my two favorite amp/dac combos on the market right now, and have been (in the case of the Pan Am) for a while! Now that i own the WA7 i must give it the nod out of the two for build, design, and audible honey. For me personally either way I could never see the Pan Am as portable, but thats not its best feature anyway, it was that sound! I dint even get to roll the tubes and i was impressed. Great units both of them... But the WA7 ended up on my Parker side table. Theres a WA7 review of mine here somewhere I wont link, but it's not a comparative nor as precise as this piece, just a bit of fun.  Well done again Currawong, loved it.





mrbigsby, I wouldn't play down your review... it was yours that sold me on the WA7, so a very helpful bit of fun!


----------



## Zuu111

mrbigsby, I wouldn't play down your review... it was yours that sold me on the WA7, so a very helpful but of fun!


----------



## mrbigsby

Wow, thanks Zuu111, your too kind. Im delighted i could help in your decision. I cant imagine you would ever regret your purchase. Not to sound like a brocken old record, but it really does sound as good as it looks.
   
  Enjoy!


----------



## belisk

Quote: 





chudalicious said:


> Pairing the WA7 with my TH900s elicited a slightly different response, however, which I didn't seem to like as much as the HD800 pairing as it almost seemed like the 900s got a little dark when busy passages arose in some choice Michael Buble favorites. Not saying this is a bad pairing but of the two phones, I never heard the 800s sound better.


 
  Let us know how the TH900's sound with the EH Gold pins
  Also did you set the WA7 to low gain when using the TH900?


----------



## Ramthrax

Anyone know how the WA7 pairs with the Beyerdynamic T1?


----------



## RapidPulse

Quote: 





ramthrax said:


> Anyone know how the WA7 pairs with the Beyerdynamic T1?


 
   
  I hope to find out soon!  But my WA7 is not supposed to ship until the end of March.


----------



## Sylafari

Quote: 





rapidpulse said:


> I hope to find out soon!  But my WA7 is not supposed to ship until the end of March.


 
   
  I feel your pain, I ordered mines on the 17th of January and just got mines today, the wait was terrible ;_;


----------



## Ramthrax

Quote: 





sylafari said:


> I feel your pain, I ordered mines on the 17th of January and just got mines today, the wait was terrible ;_;


 

 Jesus! I wish it was available here in London somewhere!


----------



## stainless824

@currawong,
   
  you mentioned the aurorasound and vaunix usb bus power devices to isolate the WA7 from the noisy onboard usb power. What would be your opinion on the teradak linear PSU and the teralink USB isolator combo?
   
  I noticed that both the aurorasound and the vaunix use switching power supplies as with the ifi iusb. Would they be in any way superior to the cheaper teralink/teradak combo other than providing more usb ports?


----------



## M25K2

Great review and nice pics.


----------



## Chudalicious

Quote: 





belisk said:


> Let us know how the TH900's sound with the EH Gold pins
> Also did you set the WA7 to low gain when using the TH900?


 
  Oh yes... gain set to low with th900s.
  I realize it has not had enough burn in yet but again, these were just initial impressions.


----------



## CongeeBear

Awesome review Currawong, yours and Mr. Bigsby's make excellent companion reviews! Though I was probably sold on the WA7 the moment I first saw the screw-less case design.. Mine is arriving tomorrow, can't wait!
   
  Question though: If I'm currently using the AudioQuest Dragonfly as my DAC w/my iMac as the source, am I better off to continue using the Dragonfly, or should I use the WA7's built-in DAC instead? Wondering how the two DACs compare...
   
  Reason I ask is because I'm quite happy with my current RCA interconnects, and I'd rather not drop cash for a spiffy new USB cable, especially if there's not much sonic difference between the two DACs...


----------



## 3Pillars

Great review! I got mine today and the bassiness you described is the same for me. The treble seems ok, tho. The WA7 is definitely a step up from my Vincent HP amp. I have not even tried the DAC yet due to driver issues I have yet to work out.


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





stainless824 said:


> @currawong,
> 
> you mentioned the aurorasound and vaunix usb bus power devices to isolate the WA7 from the noisy onboard usb power. What would be your opinion on the teradak linear PSU and the teralink USB isolator combo?
> 
> I noticed that both the aurorasound and the vaunix use switching power supplies as with the ifi iusb. Would they be in any way superior to the cheaper teralink/teradak combo other than providing more usb ports?


 
   
  I don't have experience with the Teradak unfortunately. I didn't experiment comprehensively with using a better PSU with the WA7's DAC but with other usb-powered DACs such as the Dragonfly it will make a noticeable improvement.
   
  Edit: I had a listen to some good recordings of music I'm familiar with and without an Aurorasound USB Pro attached and instruments seemed to sound less "flat" and more real with it attached. It was a subtle difference, but noticeable, for me at least. The inbuilt DAC is still very good and my main DACs don't provide their money's worth of improvement over it IMO.  I think most people would simply be satisfied with the WA7 by itself and without all the tweaking.
   
  Quote: 





congeebear said:


> Awesome review Currawong, yours and Mr. Bigsby's make excellent companion reviews! Though I was probably sold on the WA7 the moment I first saw the screw-less case design.. Mine is arriving tomorrow, can't wait!
> 
> Question though: If I'm currently using the AudioQuest Dragonfly as my DAC w/my iMac as the source, am I better off to continue using the Dragonfly, or should I use the WA7's built-in DAC instead? Wondering how the two DACs compare...
> 
> Reason I ask is because I'm quite happy with my current RCA interconnects, and I'd rather not drop cash for a spiffy new USB cable, especially if there's not much sonic difference between the two DACs...


 
   
  You may as well keep using the Dragonfly if you're happy with it.  I thought about comparing the inbuilt DAC to others, but decided not to as I wanted to keep the review reasonably simple.


----------



## reddyxm

Great review Currawong! 
   
  I'm slowly treading into the world of Hi-Fi's wanting to get a better listening experience. I was doing alot of research for my first headphones, amplifier and DAC. Sennheiser HD650s seemed to be most people's recommendations but to power these headphones I would need a suitable amplifier. Since most of my music comprises of MP3s, people suggested I also add in a DAC. So the right choice seemed to be entry level Schitt amp/dac.
   
  There are so many amps and dacs to choose from. So to simplify things, I wanted an All-in-One. That's where I first discovered Head-Fi and this review of the Woo Audio W7. I immediately fell in love with it. The W7 looked very simplistic but so gorgeous. The name "fireflies" really does fit. After reading your review, I pulled the trigger and ordered one. Now I have to wait until the end of March!
   
  The reason I went with the Woo Audio W7 instead of the entry level Schitt's is because I'm the type of person that will tend to upgrade from entry level to mid-high end after a couple of months.Like when I built my first gaming computer, it could only play on medium graphical settings. After 6 months, I upgraded my computer to play games at maximum settings. So to save myself wasted money and hassle of trying to resell entry level gear, I went straight to the mid level.


----------



## ccha

Quote: 





rapidpulse said:


> I hope to find out soon!  But my WA7 is not supposed to ship until the end of March.


 
   
  When did you order?. I ordered on Jan 29th with an estimated "end-March" shipping date. But I just got an email that my WA7 shipped today. /yay


----------



## RapidPulse

I ordered on Jan 29th too...and like you, I just got a pleasant surprise. Mine should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Kevin Brown

I ordered mine Feb 4th, and also got the late March shipping estimate.  But then I got another email Feb 9th that said they were running behind, but that it would ship after "mid" March.  So ... I'm keeping my fingers crossed it'll be sooner than later!


----------



## RapidPulse

I got mine today at work...and I remembered to slip a power cable into my bag when I left home! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  (unfortunately, I forgot the USB cable.  Doh! )


----------



## mrbigsby

easy fix in an office... who needs a printer or fax anyways? 
   
  Let us know how you go!


----------



## FxTkd

Thank you for that great review.
  Can you or anybody on the forum tell me if the WA7's are an excellent fit for the Senn. HD800's.
  Does it have enough power to drive them and the smoothness to remove the edgeness from the 800's? 
  Lastly, Connect to iPad 3(Goldenear App) via usb through CCK and/or iPad Dock RCA cable?
   
  Thanks any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## belisk

Quote: 





fxtkd said:


> Thank you for that great review.
> Can you or anybody on the forum tell me if the WA7's are an excellent fit for the Senn. HD800's.
> Does it have enough power to drive them and the smoothness to remove the edgeness from the 800's?
> Lastly, Connect to iPad 3(Goldenear App) via usb through CCK and/or iPad Dock RCA cable?
> ...


 

 Its almost like it was designed for the HD800 in mind, stock tubes are recommended i think.
  WA7 powers anything.


----------



## Ramthrax

Quote: 





belisk said:


> Its almost like it was designed for the HD800 in mind, stock tubes are recommended i think.
> WA7 powers anything.


 

 Anybody tried it with the T1's????? Really want to know if the WA7 is a good choice for them.


----------



## zhangjiaqinelly

LOOKS SO SOOL


----------



## zfwise

The WA7 looks like a burning crystal. I love the design.


----------



## n9eryeah

Awesome.


----------



## AnakChan

Currawong, got your WA7 today. It's hardly warmed up and I had a listen on the TH-600 demo and I passed the headphones to my wife and casually asked how much it cost. After I told her, she calmly said, "Why don't you sell your old DAC/Amp and buy this instead?". NEVER have I ever had her approval on audio purchases, let alone encouragement!


----------



## tokendog

How does this compare to the WA6SE or WA2?  Any thorough comparisons?


----------



## bwh314

WA7 so sexy


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





tokendog said:


> How does this compare to the WA6SE or WA2?  Any thorough comparisons?


 
  WA7 has a built in DAC. It is a high end, but simple all in one solution.


----------



## tokendog

I'll probably end up getting it any ways.  I'm debating a change from my V200 / Gungnir to something else... think I'll go with the WA7 and see where it takes me.


----------



## wichan

Great review! Had to pick one up myself.


----------



## imackler

Anyone heard the Pan Am w/ the HD600 or HD650? Any thoughts would be appreciated. I'm especially curious how this rates compared to the Bottlehead, for anyone who has heard both.


----------



## RapidPulse

I have not heard the Bottlehead to compare...but I think the WA7 is a fantastic pairing with the HD650. Even better than with my T1s (which surprised me!)
   
  I have found the WA7 to be a little less transparent than my other amp (RWA Corvina).  And since the HD650 is not as detailed as the T1, I was thinking that this could lead to the veil I have always heard about with the Senns (but never actually experienced).  Not the case at all!
   
  To me, the WA7 enhances everything good about the HD650...and looks great doing it.


----------



## VidarH

Hello folks - just a input on the on-going discussion from a HD800-user.
   
  Before I bought the WA6-SE with upgrade tubes and WA7 - I listened to WA2, WA22 and the earlier mentioned Woo Audion products.
  I would rate like this:
   
  The star of the bunch was WA22 of course - lots of deliscious power and sound. Very clean tonality...
  WA6-SE was number two easily with charm and tonality - however miss some power for the Hd800..
   
  I felt WA2 and WA7 was couple of step down in quality.... And equal in sound - there was missing power and control...
   
  At home the WA6-SE is still convincing and at office the WA7 in not yet burnt in and feels mediocre at the moment.
  I've bought the tube upgrades and expect the WA7 to shine after the burn-in time!


----------



## jnonweiler

This is a really helpful comparison!  Thanks!  I'm thinking about the pan for a pair of hifiman he-400s...anyone have any experience?


----------



## Funkmonkey

Excellent review, & pics!!!  Thanks man!  I am leaning heavily on blowing part of my tax return on a good headphone rig, and the Woo just jumped to the top of my list for amps.  Cans would be new as well, I was leaning toward Hifiman HE500 or LCD 2  my guess is that either of these two amp/DACs would fit the the bill.


----------



## MasterBlaster7

Never ever ever ever....use rubber as your feet under good audio equipment.


----------



## richbass

wa7 specs nowhere to be found ! how many mW  @ how many ohms ? anyone?


----------



## RavenDog

Does it take the mini or standard USB connection?
   
   Anyone found a difference in using any certain USB with the WA7?  I've been using an AudioQuest Forest USB ($35) with my other units but was curious whether going up the line would be beneficial with the Woo. WA7 should be here inside of a couple weeks (hopefully)...


----------



## Currawong

Standard USB connection. I'd personally suggest putting your money towards a powered USB solution over spending on USB cables, though I do have a few here myself.


----------



## vincentc

I have a quick question regarding which media player you guys are using. All my library is in FLAC format with different sample rates from 44 KHz to 192 KHz. I have been using MediaMonkey to playback my library to the PanAm via USB. And today, I downloaded JRiver 18 to give a try. However, after setting up all the output the same way as I did in MediaMonkey (WASABI plug-ins) I got an errors message. Do you have any idea where this could come from? Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## Meremoth

How do these two compare against the O2/ODAC, particularly for the LCD-2.2?


----------



## richbass

Quote: 





meremoth said:


> How do these two compare against the O2/ODAC, particularly for the LCD-2.2?


 

 +1


----------



## Currawong

It's more musically engaging. While the O2 has an uncanny clarity, I'd prefer to listen for longer with the WA7. For want of a better description, the O2 trades off dynamics for low noise. Drums, for example, have more impact with better amps (not just the WA7) where with the O2 they sound rather flat.  The in-built DAC of the WA7 is a little bit coloured as well, but that is far harder to describe. I didn't have the ODAC here at the same time as the WA7, so I can't compare them.


----------



## LoveKnight

Sorry for this post does not relate to this topic. Where can I order a good high quality USB power hub such as Aurorasound USB Bus Power Pro? Google it but only saw on Japanese website, besides other USB power hubs brands would you like to recommend? My budget is about $100-$150. Thanks.


----------



## morpheusx

How WA7 compare against Centrance DACmini, especially for HE500 and HD650?


----------



## cangle

Quote: 





kothganesh said:


> On a different note, any thoughts about how the WA7 would compare to a Bifrost/Lyr stack ? Enquiring minds want to know.


 
  I would also be interested in this comparison, especially for a headphone like the LCD-2 and HE-500


----------



## Taliesin

any opinions on the WA7 vs WA2 vs WA6 with upgrade tubes vs bifrost+Lyr vs panam with the HD800


----------



## ejong7

I have a few questions that I hope the experts here can help me clarify:
   
  1. The WA7 page on the Woo Audio website says that an umbilical power cord (which i assume is for the external power supply given) but no AC cord is provided. So is it safe to assume that it will work with any generic AC cord (i.e.230V ones) without the possibility of it frying the insides?
  2. I've read that the TH600 pairs very well with it. How bout the TH900? (i might have missed that within the threads so i do apologize if i repeated the question)
  3. Can anybody give a detailed comparison between the WA7 and the HP-A8? (again, if i missed it i apologize)
   
  Thanks guys. =)


----------



## AnakChan

1) Yes, any power cord that's socket compatible will do. When I ran low, I used my PS3 power cord. Note I'm only referring to operability - beefy audio power cords can go to the Sound Science section

2) Beautiful too. I had both the TH-600 & TH-900 when I demoed the WA7. I own the TH-900 but the WA7 & TH-600 were loaners. This is going back by memory but the WA7 narrowed the gap between the TH-series more so than my HP-A8. I would have considered picking up the WA7 if I didn't have my sites on the Zana Deux.

3) the amp section of the HP-A8 was to me the bigger let-down. The WA7 improved the imaging & dimension of the presentation over the HP-A8. My non-audiophile wife suggested for me to sell my HP-A8 for the WA7 which I was highly tempted.

The DAC of the WA7 didn't wow me as much. It did well but in the end using the AKM DAC from the HP-A8 & WA7 as the amp was a more detailed & engaging combination than just the WA7 on its own. Jack Woo hinted that there may be just an amp-only WA7. If that turned to a reality I think that would be a very nice addition to the Woo family.


----------



## ejong7

Thanks for your help. What do you think about the Audeze LCD 2/3 vs TH600/900 in terms of the synergy with the WA7 and the HP-A8? I'm interested in looking for a more compact solution (relatively to having a separate amp and dac) because it may need to be transferred on occasion. I listen to a whole wide range of genres (rock,pop, jazz, acoustic, classical, electronic you name it I probably have at least a few songs of it) from old days to the current mainstream music but do not particularly enjoy stuff like heavy metal and hip-hop.
   
  Great to hear your wife being supportive of the WA7 though. It usually takes a very good product to impress the non-audiophiles. It's easier to impress those who have the audiophile genes in them but have yet to discover them themselves.


----------



## AnakChan

Unfortunately I can't speak much for the Audeze's as I've never owned one. My only open headphone is the SR-009 which has its own amp.

Currawong can speak more about the WA7 synergy however I don't believe he has the TH-6/900 therefore don't know if he can do a direct comparison.


----------



## Skar

Fantastic review, really. Thank you.


----------



## thegunner100

Has anyone tried the WA7 or WA6 with CIEMs? Curious as while there is a impedance switch for both of these amps and they are rated for 8-600ohm headphones, it still might affect the sound signatures of CIEMs.


----------



## utdeep

I have used it with the FitEar 334 and F111. The WA7 is dead silent and its an outstanding amp.


----------



## mediumraresteak

Great review and input on both amps.  Do you have any recommendations on pairing either/or with the Beyer DT990/600 headphone?
   
  thanks.


----------



## rahzim

Thanks for the review. I finally took the plunge and bought the WA7. I've been wanting to try a tube amp for awhile as I've always used SS amps.


----------



## rahzim

Quote: 





morpheusx said:


> How WA7 compare against Centrance DACmini, especially for HE500 and HD650?


 
  Well, I currently have a centrance DACmini as my primary dac/amp driving my HD650's/Grado RS-1's. I just ordered the WA7 as I've been wanting to try tube amps for a long time. I'm not an expert, but I'll give you my opinion of the two dac/amp's once I've listened to the WA7 for a week or two.


----------



## olegausany

WA7 is am excellent match for HD650, I was trying to sell my HD650 but now they are staying cause I finally got sound I was looking for for many years


----------



## Currawong

I've been using both amps with a loaner pair of 1plus2s lately with good results, I thought I might add.


----------



## luisn1117

How does the ALO Audio Pan Am SQ differ without The Passport and the The Gateway? And how will this pair up with the HD 650's?


----------



## stainless824

I found that the WA7 is quite sensitive to power. I live right next to a shopping complex so any time other than late night the sound is quite rough and unrefined when connected to the grid. On top of that, I have a pc that draws 650 watts (850 watt power supply) connected in the same room (1 powerpoint above my wa7)
   
  I didn't quite believe that power conditioning would do anything for my setup before this experience, so let me get that out of the way first. I was always curious with the high end power cables but never got around to getting one due to the price and the fact that a lot of people disagree on the topic (I'll only make a jump if there is fairly unanimous opinion on something and its not a FOTM thing). This won't be a post about power cables by the way. I don't want to instigate a riot.
   
  I found this quite accidently. During a blackout, the generic surge protector that I used got blown out and no longer functions. Luckily i disconnected my WA7 before and my pc remains unaffected.
   
  I had to replace it and ended up getting a Belkin PUREAV from the local electronic store which had them on sale for 30 dollars each for a 4 point one. I got it just because I needed something reliable and robust- seeing as how I just experienced one frying in front of my eyes.
   

  Relatively cheap. They were normally 60 dollars and over 100 at one point in time from what I understand. 
   
  When I got my WA7 hooked up and everything to the new surge protector though, I certainly did not expect the change in sound that I experienced...
   
  Everything became marginally sharper and more well defined. Before the WA7 i would say was a warm, relaxing sound and while being engaging in its own right, did not exactly 'grip' my attention when it comes to the amount of detail it conveyed. The notes were also softer... now?
   
  The sound are just so more.... Authoritative.
   
  On later inspection of the packaging, turns out that the surge protector has some sort of emi/rfi filter mechanism which I suspect was the thing which altered the sound.
   
  For a very cheap 30 dollar upgrade, i highly recommend something like this  I highly doubt a usb cable upgrade would change the sound characteristics like this. If I had to say- the difference is like 10%, which is huge once you've reached this point of diminishing returns.
   
  The only 2 things which could explain this phenomenon would be
   
  1) My old surge protector that i previously used with the WA7 was dodgy
   
  2) The power being fed to my place is so 'dirty' that a bit of EMI/RFI filtering could have made a world of difference.


----------



## BDM-Fi

Very interesting.
   
  My WA7 will be delivered tomorrow. I have a Furman PL PLUS power conditioner that I use with my guitar amps. My house's electricity network is in need of an upgrade (I've noticed an improvement in noise when using the Furman). 
   
  Is it recommended overall to use such a conditioner with headphone tube amps or can they have a detrimental impact on tone as well?


----------



## stainless824

Unsure. Just a pleasant surprise for me.


----------



## rahzim

Quote: 





bdm-fi said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> My WA7 will be delivered tomorrow. I have a Furman PL PLUS power conditioner that I use with my guitar amps. My house's electricity network is in need of an upgrade (I've noticed an improvement in noise when using the Furman).
> 
> Is it recommended overall to use such a conditioner with headphone tube amps or can they have a detrimental impact on tone as well


 
   
  Great, looks like someone else will be receiving their WA7 the same day as me! I plan on comparing the onboard dac on the wa7 to my DACmini, both with my current stock usb cable (came with the DACmini) and the moon audio silver dragon usb cable I just ordered.
   
  I've heard a lot of doubts about expensive usb cables, but moon audio allows returns for 30 days with no restocking fee's on their cables, so I guess I'm only risking the shipping costs if it's not worth it.
   
  As for using a conditioner, I don't feel like it's necessary when the amp comes with the high quality external power supply. But if you do wind up using your conditioner, I'd be interested to see if you notice a difference through your WA7.


----------



## Timekiller

My WA7 shipped today!!!!


----------



## rahzim

Well, I just got my WA7 in the mail today. I hooked everything up and swapped the usb cable from my Centrance DACmini to the WA7.  My first impression is very good. I've only been listening to it for about an hour, but I immediately noticed a difference switching from the dacmini with both my HD650's and my RS-1's. The difference was particularly pronounced with the HD650's, I found them much more revealing.
   
  I have a few albums from HDtracks that I tried out and it's nice to finally be able to hear a subtle yet pleasing difference between them and my normal 320bitrate MP3's. I'll be getting the silver dragon usb cable from moon audio later this week along with some rca interconnects so I can see if I prefer to use the dacmini's dac instead of the onboard dac of the WA7. I'm looking forward to listening to them to see if there's any noticeable improvement in sound quality.
   
  But for now, I'm very happy switching from my dacmini to the wa7, at least for amplification purposes. These really do make the HD650 sound a lot better than I was used to with the DACmini.


----------



## Fidelity182

Both are just as good.


----------



## MrTechAgent

Nice as always , I really do like the packaging of the PanAm as well as the wa7 - LOL


----------



## grizzlybeast

If you were trying to power an lcd 2 to really loud levels without distorting would you go for the pan am or the lyr. I was sold on the pan amp until I saw the distortion factor. The WA7 is out of my reach price wise.


----------



## CongeeBear

I recall reading somewhere that Woo Audio would be sending everyone in the 1st batch of orders something to keep the glass block from shifting around -- is this true, or did I dream this up somehow?
  
 I got mine for the pre-order price, and haven't received anything of that sort yet...


----------



## Fidelity182

so which one sound cleaner and absolutely transparent ?


----------



## Currawong

Fidelity182: The WA7 overall, with the tube upgrade, but some of that depends on the headphones and the music. The more demanding the headphones and the more detailed the music the more apparent the differences. The PanAm is still very good with the Gateway and better than stock tubes and only a bit behind with a lot of music.
  
 Quote:


congeebear said:


> I recall reading somewhere that Woo Audio would be sending everyone in the 1st batch of orders something to keep the glass block from shifting around -- is this true, or did I dream this up somehow?
> 
> I got mine for the pre-order price, and haven't received anything of that sort yet...


 
  
 Mine is an original version too and I just put pieces of sticky silicon that sounded the stick-on feet from something else on the corners rather than bug Jack about it.
  
 However, in your case I'd contact Woo Audio and ask them about it.


----------



## Fidelity182

Hi, 
  
 Thanks again for the update, I am very new to this forum, but find it pretty interesting, lots of information.
  
 The PanAmp sounds very warm and bold indeed, for its price at $699/- in Singapore. 
 Unfortunately if you make a AB comparison with the Studio Six, immediately you will notice the difference.
 Both has its characteristic, again depend on your budget and taste again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​
 Nope, no chance to audit the WA7 yet.


----------



## Fidelity182

Interesting review. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## LeeMark

Just got the PanAm and LCD2,2 for Black Friday (15% off the Pan Am and 20% off the LCD, around $1250 total!) what a combo.  I was thinking of the WA7 but for less than half the price I went wight eh Pan Am.  Just rolled in some Mullard Tubes that many recommended and they sound awesome, great separation, staging and punch.  I am not sure how the WA7 could be much better but hope to check that out at a get-together. (sorry for the multiple posts, computer went crazy!!)


----------



## bbmiller

> Originally Posted by *Currawong*
> 
> My normal gear preference and choice for many years has been solid state. I have held a curiosity, however, in tube-based audio gear and the possibilities and presentation that comes from it.


 


currawong said:


> better the soundstage, mids and treble are with some of the tubes ​


 
 Quote: from "How to equalize your headphones: advanced tutorial (in progress)"


> Originally Posted by *Joe Bloggs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This methodology is the basis for me claiming victory of the $10 Philips SHE3580 over the $200 Etymotic ER-4P (for ergonomic reasons, and because they now sound equally as good to my ears), so there should be something to it


 
 Quote: from "Sennheiser HD 600 Appreciation Thread"


> Originally Posted by *bbmiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Secondly does the old theory of tubes clipping more gracefully the dynamic high peaks in the music still hold sway? I do not know if relatively low-power headphone amps are subject to power amp theory, but I thought may be they are.


 
 Quote:"Sennheiser HD 600 Appreciation Thread"


stand said:


> EQ can help, isn't that part of what a hearing aid does.
> Forget about clipping, that should not be happening, get an amp that has enough headroom. This is easy enough to do nowadays. The old theory is not old theory but soft tube clipping is for an electric guitarist not for someone trying to enjoy listening to music (playback). If you opt to buy a tube amp it's not for the purposes of clipping but for the sound of tubes, being even order harmonic distortion, not a lot of it, just a bit for warmth. Myself, I prefer the clean sound of Solid State, but that's a personal choice. I do have a small hybrid amp.


 
OK all those preliminary quotes are in preparation to ask you what is the theory of tube rolling is it just the even order harmonic distortion which *StanD* mentioned in my quote immediately above? Or is it also monkeying around with the total headphones frequency response delivered to your is? (Which I know can also affect soundstage.) Or is it some sort of coloration which camp beasts called distortion? Or what all you all think is the reasons tube rolling works?


----------



## Lutrty

Hi Amos, I deciding between the Pathos Aurium and the WA7 for my XC. Did you have the opportunity to try the former and if so is it significantly better? I known Innerfidelity put it on the wall of fame. Thanks!


----------



## olegausany

If you decide to get WA7 get tube power supply too for best sound


----------



## Currawong

@Lutrty I haven't had a chance to audition the Pathos, sorry. 
  
@bbmiller Sorry for missing your question, but the whole thing about tube gear being purely for the "even order harmonic distortion" is not true. There are plenty of tube amps without it and it is far from the only kind of distortion that an amp can have.


----------



## samejiana

One Q
  
I have the combo amp / dac Panam + ​​Senn HD700 and reproduce music with my laptop, which would be the ideal cable for connecting the amp, USB B, Mini Jack or RCA? Which gives me better sound quality?

Thank you


----------

